# القبض على شخصين بتهمة إرتكاب جريمة قتل الشماس "جورج فتحي"



## yousteka (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*القبض على شخصين بتهمة إرتكاب جريمة قتل الشماس "جورج فتحي"* 



​*كتب: بيتر لبيب

في تطور جديد في الجريمة البشعة التي شهدها حي محرم بك بالاسكندرية والتي راح ضحيتها الشاب الشماس "جورج فتحي شفيق أندراوس" (29 عاماً)، فقد تم القبض على شخصين يشتبه بإرتكابهما للجريمة. ونحن بإنتظار المزيد من التفاصيل حول دوافع الجريمة وملابساتها. وهي الجريمة التي تمت بعد ظهر الثلاثاء 6 أكتوبر 2009 والتي راح ضحيتها الشماس "جورج فتحي"

وقد قامت أعداد كبيرة من الأقباط بحضور الجنازة يوم الأربعاء 7 أكتوبر 2009، وقد صرح أحد اصدقاء القتيل، وهو الأستاذ/ مقبل نصحي المحامي أن الجناة قاموا بالطرق على باب الشماس "جورج فتحي" ثم قاموا بربطه بالحبال ثم تم صعقه بالكهرباء.

وقد صرح شهود عيان أن السيد / فتحي شفيق والد الشهيد صرح، لاحظ أنبعاث دخان من شبابيك شقته أثناء جلوسه على المقهى المقابل لمنزله الكائن في 86 شارع محسن باشا، عندها أسرع على الفور ليعرف سبب انبعاث الدخان وفتح الباب ليجد أبنه الشهيد / جورج عارياً موثوق الأيدي على خلاف وعلى فمه بلاستر ، جثة هامدة لا حراك فيه وأمعائه متدليه من بطنه نتيجة صعق كهرباء بواسطة سلك مكواه وآثار عنف و مقاومه،

وقد إستغاث الأب بالجيران وتم غلق أنبوبة البوتجاز وأطفاء الحريق ، وقد ذكر أحد الجيران أن هناك ثلاث أشخاص ملتحيين قد أقتحموا المنزل ، وقد قاموا بعملهم الأجرامي وفروا هاربين

جدير بالذكر أن الشهيد الشماس / جورج فتحي شفيق خادم بكنيسة العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف بسموحه ، ومشهور فى الكرازة وخدمة الشوادر.

الشماس "جورج فتحي" يعيش في سكن مع والده وقد توفيت والدته حديثاً ويذكر أن المرحوم "جورج فتحي" ليس له أي عداوات وهو خادم نشط ويقوم بالوعظ في الجنازات.

ومن المنتظر أن يتم الافصاح عن بعض التفاصيل قريباً.

تعزيات السماء لأهل الإسكندرية وبالأخص أهل الشهيد.

تاريخ نشر الخبر : 09/10/2009
المصدر: الهيئة القبطية الكندية*


​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

الرب يباركك


----------



## man4truth (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شهيد المسيح
مبروك عليك الشهاده فهى أعظم اكليل
اذكرنا امام العرش الالهى 
تعازينا للأسره ولكن نقول لهم انه نال البديه
الله لا يترك دم أولاده أبدا
الاسلام يتهاوى​*


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*للاسف المجانيين قاتلى المسيحيين*
*لازالوا*
*يقطنون*
*الاسكندرية*​*ملحوظه*
*الخبر ليس له اى مردود فى جميع الحف المصرية*
*لعل المانع خير*​


----------



## Ferrari (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ربنا يعزى اهل الشهيد

ربنا يرحمه

شكراً على الخبر
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مختلين كالعادة 

ربنا يرحمنا
​


----------



## جورج فايق (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعزى اهل الشهيد ويرحمنا ويحفظنا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمه فعلا زى ما قال عادل

مختلين عقليا
كالعادة

شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## kerowilliam (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكركم على اهتمامكم بنا باخبار اخوتنا المسيحين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم    شكرآ لكم


----------



## راشي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ومهما هيعملوا فينا مسيحنا لينا واحنا ليه*

*مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا.. *

*الف الف مبروك السما فرحت بعريسها الشماس جورج*

*صلي من اجلنا*​


----------



## DODY2010 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا كنت في اسكندريه زياره وعرفت بالحادثه البشعه لكن هما موتوه علشان اي حد بيطلع من حظيرة المسيح بيجيبه ربنا يكون مع والده ويعزيه وربنا ينفعنا بصلوت الشماس القديس ومسحنا اقوييييييييييي بكتيييييييييير


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يعزى ويصبر اهله

ويرحمنا من المختلين عقليا*​


----------

